# JW's Camp SLaughter 2011 Video



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

This year I totally changed up my front yard walk through from the usual cemetery to a Campground where the campers have been murdered and mutilated. But they seem to have not noticed and are still going about their fun activities of having a cookout, fishing, kayaking, etc. But evil still lurks and the unsuspecting ToTs will soon learn the secrets of Camp SLaughter. Our back yard maze is changed up a bit from last year as well, with the addition of a new witch house with live fortune teller and a few new props.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The evil flesh-eating deer were my favorite part - Revenge of the Bucks I also like the ghoul with the flashing eyes in your cemetery.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Cool concept!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Very creepy JW........lots of work.....


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

I like it....you put a lot of work into it.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Thank you all.


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

very nice the camping theme is one of my favorites (could be because i'm deathly scared of the woods and will not camp lol)


----------

